# Installed zone alarm ss 2007..computer is super slow..Please Help



## ashbai45 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello,

I just switched over from norton internet security to zone alarm security suite 2007. Now, I find my computer running very, very slowly. My task manager shows cpu running at almost 100% consistently and I've noticed 2 separate scanningProcess running, and I don't know where that's coming from. There's also this vsmon.exe thats using a lot of memory. Please Help, any help will be greatly appreciated!! Here's my hijack log. Thanks Again!!

FYI: I ran an avg, spybot, and adware scan and it came out clean.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:01:24 AM, on 3/21/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\avsys\ScanningProcess.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\avsys\ScanningProcess.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
C:\WINDOWS\LTMSG.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4300 Series\lxcemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4300 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcecoms.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ZONELA~1\ZONEAL~1\MAILFR~1\mantispm.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://qus10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://srch-qus10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-qus10.hpwis.com/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=56626&homepage=http://qus10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHUPD05] c:\Program Files\HP\{45B6180B-DCAB-4093-8EE8-6164457517F0}\hphupd05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPHmon05] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hphmon05.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VTTimer] VTTimer.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LTMSG] LTMSG.exe 7
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCECATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCEtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcemon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4300 Series\lxcemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 4300 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!AVG Anti-Spyware] "C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\avgas.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NVIEW] rundll32.exe nview.dll,nViewLoadHook
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe" AcRdB7_0_7 -reboot 1
O4 - Startup: PowerReg Scheduler.exe
O4 - Startup: spamsubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\interMute\SpamSubtract\SpamSub.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Compaq Connections.lnk = C:\Program Files\Compaq Connections\1940576\Program\BackWeb-1940576.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Kodak EasyShare software.lnk = C:\Program Files\KODAK\Kodak EasyShare software\bin\EasyShare.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {56393399-041A-4650-94C7-13DFCB1F4665} (PSFormX Control) - http://www.my-etrust.com/Extern/RoadRunner/PestScan/pestscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1142027776921
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{E00E8423-CBF7-4D9D-AEDB-71A17A04142D}: NameServer = 127.0.0.1
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: Dcfssvc - Eastman Kodak Company - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dcfssvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (InCDsrv) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: InCD Helper (read only) (InCDsrvR) - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCDsrv.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: lxce_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcecoms.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe


----------



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

I need help with this too. I'm having the same problem so if anyone could help that would be great.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

vsmon.exe is part of Zone Alarm - how much memory does your system have


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm no wiz at this .. but I still see symantec ...
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039


----------



## ashbai45 (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for looking at my Hijack Log. I have 448 mb of ram.


----------



## Edfrommars (Feb 24, 2007)

> I have 448 mb of ram.


Same here.


----------



## ashbai45 (Mar 27, 2006)

I used the norton removal tool. My task manager shows 2 separate "scanningprocess" running constantly and eating up a lot of memory. How can I find out where it"s coming from and end it. Please help..

Should I upgrade my ram?


----------



## ashbai45 (Mar 27, 2006)

I googled scanningprocess and came up with zone alarm 7.0 upgrade being the culprit. It seems that one scanningprocess is from the av and the other is from the as. Not much that I can do there, wouldnt want to turn those programs off.


----------



## icarustkat (Apr 20, 2007)

I see several people with the same problem - only started today - any solutions around ?

Zonealarm website seems dumb on the issue .....


----------

